# Laryngoscopy with bx and a dx bronchoscopy and esophagoscopy



## DOVERRED (Jan 10, 2011)

Have a cse whee the doctor did a microdirect laryngoscopy with bx also a dx bronchoscopy through the laryngoscopy and finally after removing the laryngoscopy did a dx esophagoscopy, how would you code that?


----------

